# Es ist mir Wurst (es ist mir wurscht)



## colllettic

Hi everybody...
I have some problems to translate this sentence... es ist mir wurst
I heard this from a father to his son whose ask for something... 
He answer: es ist mir wurst wass du willst...
Does it mean something like "es ist mir egal"?
I"m not sure the word is wurst, just tried to search in my dictionary..
It sounds like wunsch....
merci
chiara


----------



## Hurlibutz

colllettic said:


> Does it mean something like "es ist mir egal"?


exactly!
like "I don't care!"


also:

Es geht um die Wurst!  -  _It's neck or nothing!_
herumwursteln  -  _to bumble about_

there are a few more idioms with "Wurst"...


----------



## colllettic

thank you....


----------



## berndf

colllettic said:


> , just tried to search in my dictionary..
> it sounds like wunsch....


For some reason "Wurst" is always pronounced "Wurscht" in this idiom.


----------



## Hutschi

I think it comes from the south. In many dialects they say "Wurscht" there rather than "Wurst" with "s" and "t".


----------



## colllettic

berndf said:


> For some reason "Wurst" is always pronounced "Wurscht" is this idiom.
> 
> merci


----------



## colllettic

I think it comes from the south. In many dialects they say "Wurscht" there rather than "Wurst" with "s" and "t".

You're right... I live in München


----------



## Hutschi

colllettic said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason "Wurst" is always pronounced "Wurscht" is this idiom.
> 
> merci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives indeed a hint that it comes from the south. Now it is widespread but was not changed back (in the North) because it became fix.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pictsac

Hallo,
Interessant wäre nun zu erfahren warum man so sagt....

Was hat die Wurst damit zu tun dass etwas mir egal ist?
 dazu?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Pictsac 

Meine spontane Idee dazu: In der Wurst sind verschiedene Zutaten unterschiedlicher Glaubwürdigkeit  vermengt. Ich kenne einen anderen Ausdruck, der Ähnliches besagt: "Alles eine Suppe!"

Wo man auch eine Probe entnimmt, man erhält dieselbe undefinierbare Substanz. Genauso sind meine Gefühle, wenn mir alles wurscht ist .. Eventuell.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Weil in eine Wurst so ziemlich alles zerkleinert hereinkam, was noch in irgendeiner Form essbar war. Wenn also vom Schlachttier noch was übrig blieb, störte das nicht großartig, es war dann einfach Wurst, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Pictsac

Wunderbar! 

Danke Ihr beiden


----------



## Hutschi

Pictsac said:


> Hallo,
> Interessant wäre nun zu erfahren warum man so sagt....
> 
> Was hat die Wurst damit zu tun dass etwas mir egal ist?
> dazu?


 

Eine gute Frage: Ich denke, sie hat nicht viel damit zu tun, auch wenn es früher damit zu tun gehabt haben sollte. Darauf deutet auch die unterschiedliche Aussprache. Wenn ich es recht überlege, muss es heißen: "Das ist mir wurst." - Nur kleingeschrieben kann es analog zu "egal" sein.
Ich schreibe ja auch nicht: "_Das ist mir Egal._ **"


----------



## Pictsac

Allerdings Hutschi  das ist gut durchdacht


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt es auch den gleichbedeutenden (durch Dopplung verstärkten) Ausdruck "wurstegal".


----------



## Hurlibutz

"wurstegal" ?
Aus welchem kleinen Bundesland stammt denn dieser Begriff?  xD


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne ihn aus Sachsen oder aus Thüringen.
Aber das ist überregional. Du kannst leicht Beispiele in Google finden.

Unklar ist mir im Moment, ob es eine Duplikation ist, bei der "wurst" und "egal" sich gegenseitig erklären (Pleonasmus), oder ob es eine eher etymologische Erklärung wegen "Wurst" gibt.
Natürlich ist es Umgangssprache.

Es bedeutet: Das ist mir "völlig egal".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich es recht überlege, muss es heißen: "Das ist mir wurst."


Es muss kein Adjektiv sein. Es könnte auch abkürzend für "Das ist mir [eine] Wurst" sein.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Es muss kein Adjektiv sein. Es könnte auch abkürzend für "Das ist mir [eine] Wurst" sein.


 
Einverstanden. Das ist möglich. Aber ich denke dabei nicht an eine Wurst. Ich spreche nicht mal "Wurst" (wir erinnern uns: im Süden wird "Wurscht" für beides gesprochen, aber nördlicher nur für die Bedeutung "egal")

Ich halte es übrigens eher für ein Adverb als für ein Adjektiv. (Man kann es nicht steigern und nicht mit Substantiven zusammen verwenden.)
"Egal" kann man eigentlich auch nicht steigern, aber manchmal wird es trotzdem umgangssprachlich gesteigert. Als "normales" Adjektiv kann man es nicht verwenden.

Völlig klar ist das nicht, denn es gibt verschiedene Lehrmeinungen zu den Wortarten. Ich habe hier eine verwendet, bei der es einen Unterschied zwischen Adjektiv und Adverb gibt (die, die ich in der Schule gelernt habe).

Wir sprechen hier über den Unterschied zwischen "wurst sein"="egal sein" und "Wurst sein"=mit Fleisch und weiteren Zutaten gefüllter Darm sein.

Klarer wird es, wenn man "mir" weglässt:

Das ist Wurst.
Das ist wurst.

Ich denke, der Unterschied wird sogar von der Rechtschreibreform beachtet.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich halte es übrigens eher für ein Adverb als für ein Adjektiv. (Man kann es nicht steigern und nicht mit Substantiven zusammen verwenden.)





Hutschi said:


> "Egal" kann man eigentlich auch nicht steigern, aber manchmal wird es trotzdem umgangssprachlich gesteigert. Als "normales" Adjektiv kann man es nicht verwenden.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. "Gleich", "Egal" oder "wuscht" (klein geschrieben) ist eindeutig prädikativ und nicht adverbial. Das dieses Adjektiv nur prädikativ und nicht attributiv verwandt wird und sich gegen jegliche Flexion wehrt, hängt m.E. eher damit zusammen, dass diese spezielle Bedeutung nur in den Redewendungen
_XXX ist [mir] gleich_
_XXX ist [mir] egal_
_XXX ist [mir] wurscht_
existiert.
Im Übrigen sind adverbial gebrauchte Adjektive im Deutschen durchaus steigerungsfähig:
_Er redete höflich*er* mit seiner Mutter, als es mit seinem Vater zu tun pflegte._


----------



## Hutschi

Dagegen habe ich nichts gesagt. 
Man kann aber nicht sagen "die egale Wand", statt "die gleiche Wand" - vielleicht ist das aber in Dialekten möglich.
"Gleich" und "egal" kann man gegebenenfalls steigern - aber nur "mit Augenzwinkern".

Der Hauptpunkt ist, dass es nicht unbedingt ein Substantiv ist - und dass es, wenn es ein Substantiv ist, die Bedeutung ändert. Man erhält dann den direkten Vergleich zu "Wurst", der beim Adverb (oder von mir aus auch Adjektiv) fehlt.


----------



## Riddlemeree

"Das ist vielleicht wahr", rief ich heftig, "aber mit solchen Wahrheiten wie der, daß wir doch alle bald sterben müssen und also alles wurst und egal ist, macht man das ganze Leben flach und dumm. ...."
Herman Hesse - _Der Steppenwolf _(p.144 suhrkamp taschenbuch)



> Heut ist kein Normal- Tag,
> kein wurst- und egal-Tag,
> nicht irgend so ein Tag,
> nein, heute ist dein Tag.
> < ... >
> Rrefrain..
> 
> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hast heut Geburtstag



Kindergeburtstagslied; Quelle: de.answers.yahoo.com


----------



## nievedemango

Hurlibutz said:


> "wurstegal" ?
> Aus welchem kleinen Bundesland stammt denn dieser Begriff?  xD



Wie _Hutschi_ schon sagt, ist _*wurschtegal*_ nicht nur in einem "kleinen Bundesland" gebräuchlich. Auch in Baden-Württemberg, das an die Schweiz grenzt, kennt das jeder. Es ist eine Verstärkung von _Das ist mir egal_.
Es gibt übrigens noch mehrere Varianten, z.B. 
 Das ist mir völlig egal (s. _Hutschi_), 
Das ist mir ganz egal 
Das ist mir sowas von egal
Das ist mir piepegal.
Das ist mir vollkommen egal / gleichgültig
Das ist mir sch.........egal. (Klingt nicht schön, wird aber oft benutzt!)


----------



## nievedemango

berndf said:


> Es muss kein Adjektiv sein. Es könnte auch abkürzend für "Das ist mir [eine] Wurst" sein.



Das ist mir _*wurscht*_ schreibt man immer klein.  ► Duden http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/wurscht


----------



## berndf

nievedemango said:


> Das ist mir _*wurscht*_ schreibt man immer klein.  ► Duden http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/wurscht


Ja, das ist schon klar. Es heißt aber nur, dass es von Leuten, die hinreichenden Einfluss auf die Rechtschreibung hatten irgendwann einmal adjektivisch interpretiert wurde. Die müssen ja nicht unbedingt richtig gelegen* haben. Ich behaupte nur, das die adjektivische Interpretation nicht selbstverständlich ist.
______________________
_* Wenn ich mir die Historie der Schreibungsvarianten anschaue, sehe ich dafür auch keinen Hinweis._


----------



## fdb

Aus dem DWB:

"die häufige mundartlich vergröberte lautform wurscht unter streicht bewuszt das derb-schnoddrige der wendung, vgl. ähnliches bei das ist mir piepe: alles andere ist mir pommade — oder wenn sie lieber wollen: wurscht! Holtei erz. schr. (1861) 22, 106; vgl. 13, 124; um Benedetti ängstigt er (Bismarck) sich garnicht; der habe längst sein vertrauen verscherzt und es wäre ihm sehr 'wurscht', was der thäte und dächte (1866) bei Keudell fürst u. fürstin Bismarck (1902) 338; vgl. 375; ob du darfst, is mir vollkommen gleichgiltig! ganz ungeheuer wurscht is mir das! Gerhart Hauptmann Rose Bernd (1904) 82."


----------

